# How will you change your ubering after this pandemic is over?



## Genesius (Jun 12, 2020)

Face mask all the time for me.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

I will make sure I wear condom from now on.


----------



## Genesius (Jun 12, 2020)

Krusty said:


> I will make sure I wear condom from now on.


On your face ?!!!!


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

N


Genesius said:


> On your face ?!!!!


NO... On his head..


----------



## Genesius (Jun 12, 2020)

One for me.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Genesius said:


> Face mask all the time for me.


I will be asking every pax for a tip $


----------

